# 10dp3dt bfn :-(



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

I feel so broken hearted and let my hubby down big time!! 
No more money to try again gutted :-((


----------



## Tjm (Feb 14, 2012)

Surely its too early to trust the test? 
I know every clinic is different but my test date is 17dp3dt....


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Brummie,

Don't give up, if it does turn out to be a real BFN then you can get through it and there will always be options, it will take time to see through the pain first though xx


Best wishes for the future whatever it may bring x


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks ladies I thought it was a bit soon myself but my clinic tests 12 dp transfer and been testing negative until now I need more than a miracle if it's gunna change in 2 days xx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

BFN's suck!


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure is MJ1..
I have been with my hubby 17 years I had my tubes took away at a very young age we are so desperate for a baby it's heart breaking!! He must love me other wise he would leave me and go and haveafamily with someone else has he has no problems xxx just wish I had someone to talk to who understands the pain we go through xxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Brummie,

That is what we're here for  xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks jules can't wait to get confirmation Thursday so I can have a drink I know that don't help but it does for a few hours lol xxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

It does indeed, I must admit I never realised how much my life revolved around booze! lol


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol so true Hun x


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Brummie,
I know how you feel hun, my DP is an ex donor and has given the gift of children to 8 other couples with 8 children, now he so wants to be a Dad is isn't happening where is the justice in that, we only want one!.  
If anyone knows how it feels to be a let down it is me. 
Chin up and look forward to the good things you do have, that is what I try and do.
MJ1 xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Brummie, my friend tested negative until 12dp5dt so please hod out hope still for a few more days. Honestly - sometimes it can take as long as that...

xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

So hard isn't it mj1 so something else I have to deal with s that my brothers gf is now pregnant and they only been together 3 months?? Xx
I totally understand you kitty but at my clinic they get me to poas at 12dp transfer and if it's negative I have to stop all meds so even if I was pregnant I wouldn't stand a chance!! I have phoned he clinic this morning and have asked to have a blood test tomorrow instead of poas and I'm just waiting for answer now. I don't see a problem with this has I ave to pay lol xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Brummie,
True, my stepbrothers wife gave birth in Feb, and my best friend in Jan.... it is all around us. But like everyone is saying, hang in there as it isn't over just yet.. xx


----------



## Brummie79 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just noticed some brown discharge now and I'm cramping really bad just wait for af to start :-((( xxx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Brummie - how did you get on with the blood test? xx


----------

